# Small Box Purchase



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Had to stop and restock today on what I feel is the best bargain cigar on the market!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice pick up. I have been wanting to try these but with no b&m in my area, I hate to pick up a full box. There's always the chance that I won't like them. 
I've heard a lot of good things about them, I may have to take the plunge anyway.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick up. I have only smoked a few Benchmades and did not like either of them. I don't recall the vitola that I smoked. I remember it being smaller though, perhaps a corona.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm about half way through my second box of these. I've found them to be a little inconsistant, good and better. Worth the cost for sure.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Nice pick up. I have only smoked a few Benchmades and did not like either of them. I don't recall the vitola that I smoked. I remember it being smaller though, perhaps a corona.


Jeff, the only ones I care for are the robusto. The others I find to be a little flat.



blueeyedbum said:


> I'm about half way through my second box of these. I've found them to be a little inconsistant, good and better. Worth the cost for sure.


Greg, they sure are worth the price you pay for them! :tu


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Good to know. I'll have to give the Robusto a try next time I see them.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love this cigar, a great value.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw these at my local B&M, they look awesome but I wasn't sure. I'll have to try the robusto, thanks for the recomendation.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Greg, they sure are worth the price you pay for them! :tu[/QUOTE]

Donnie, the two box's I bought were Churchills (on closeout $37/bx) last year.
Couldn't pass them up. They seem more consistant as they got some time on them.

Smoking one right now.

Good to know about the Robusto. Going to try them.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to get me another box myself! I also like the Robusto size, a great buy.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

They look good. I need too start looking for a priced right cigar. Two years of just smoking 4 cigars a month got me hooked on high end smokes. Now I am on 3 months in a row of 4 cigars a week LOL.

Going to the B&M in the AM. I will check to see if they have them.



Thanks Lance


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Those look nice! I might have to pick up a box or two when I get the cash.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I might have to chime in and say I'm gonna try to get in a box as well too! 

Maybe after I smoke down some of the DPG's I just got in today . It was a fun trip to the post office this morning! I was smiling all day!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

This comes under the heading of one thing leads to another. I was searching the threads for a good small cigar for quick smokes ( I found some great suggestions by the way), a "Small cigars" search brought me to this thread. As I read it I said hey I've got that cigar and still have not tried it. An hour an half or so later and I have to say that in my limited experience that it was maybe my favorite smoke to date. 
A quick question if you don't mind. I thought about just uncurling the pigtail and smoking it that way but decided to clip the very end of the tail off instead. I was surprised at what a large easy draw I got off it. How do most smoke the pigtails?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Im always seeing this kind of post about Benchmades but never pull the handle,,good to know about the Robustos probably being the better size. Does aging these sticks provide a better profile as I am a Churchill size smoker? As far as a cheaper cigar that I have found to be a "go to" stick lately is Pirates Gold,,any size. For the profile it gives out I haven't seen anything better but would like to have a Benchmade to compare,,,having 2 "go to" cheap cigars would be great.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Gary I would say it got better with some age, but its not really the kind of cigar you age. I'm sure you know its a Cuban Sandwhich (in this case long and medium filler).


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Going to my B&M tomorrow...note in hand. LOL!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Gary I would say it got better with some age, but its not really the kind of cigar you age. I'm sure you know its a Cuban Sandwhich (in this case long and medium filler).


Thx for the info,,,Greg is going to send me a couple as a test run and I will fire back something to thank him for his generosity. Everything I hear about this cigar tells me what a good cigar they are and who makes them,,,can't go wrong. Thx Greg,,,I am always amazed at BOTL true generosity.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think you will enjoy them gary. and yes Greg is a great brother! :tu


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I've only smoked two, both robusto's, I thought they were good. 

Some people are turned off by them because they are "short filler" cigars.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope I am not hijacking but as a newbie who enjoyed this cigar and needs to stay in this price range, would anyone care to make recommendations for others I might like?


----------

